# un devoir à rendre jusqu'à/pour demain



## Haehoo Choi

J'ai un devoir à rendre jusqu'à demain
J'ai un devoir à rendre pour demain

Pourquoi la première phrase ne se dit pas et l'utilisation de la preposition 'jusqu'à" pose problème??


----------



## atcheque

Vous allez le faire, travailler dessus jusque demain, mais le retour ne dure pas jusque demain  Il a lieu demain, point.


----------



## Bezoard

Mais on dit fort bien :  _« J'ai jusqu'à demain pour rendre mon devoir » !_
C'est que dans ce cas, on considère la durée, le temps pendant lequel on va pouvoir faire son devoir.
Alors que dans les deux premières phrases, on considère le moment, la date à laquelle on va rendre le devoir.


----------



## ENELYC

La seconde me pose problème aussi. "*J'ai un devoir à rendre demain*" et non pas "pour" demain, non ? J'entends cette formulation mais ne la trouve pas correcte, je me trompe peut-être...  En revanche : "j'ai un devoir à finir *pour* demain" > dans l'intention de le rendre le lendemain / demain, il doit être achevé et rendu. 
"J'ai jusqu'à demain pour rendre mon devoir" implique que, potentiellement, le devoir peut être rendu en avance, demain est le dernier délai. Il y réside une petite nuance, me semble-t-il, que "Je dois rendre mon devoir demain" n'inclut pas.


----------



## Bezoard

_J'ai un devoir pour demain / j'ai un devoir à rendre demain_. Les deux se combinent dans_ j'ai un devoir à rendre pour demain,_ peut-être pas totalement correct mais courant.
Parfaitement d'accord sur la nuance indiquée dans votre second paragraphe.


----------



## jekoh

Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi ce ne serait pas correct. _Pour_ sert à indiquer la date à laquelle telle chose est prévue.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, mais ça dépend de la structure de la phrase.
On dit "je prévois d'aller te voir demain" et non "je prévois d'aller te voir pour demain".


----------



## jekoh

Et donc pourquoi ne serait-ce pas correct dans _J'ai un devoir à rendre pour demain_ ?


----------



## Bezoard

Je n'ai pas dit que ce n'est pas correct, j'en évoque juste la possibilité. 
_J'ai un devoir à rendre demain _est indéniablement correct. Est-ce que l'introduction du _"pour"_ rend la phrase incorrecte ? On peut se poser la question et des grammairiens plus chevronnés que moi ou vous pourraient y répondre.


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> _J'ai un devoir à rendre demain _est indéniablement correct.


Ah, pourquoi donc cette tournure serait-elle plus indéniablement correcte que l'autre ? C'est justement la question.


----------



## Bezoard

Parce que "demain" s'emploie généralement sans préposition.
_Demain je vais à la plage. Je vais à la plage demain_ (et non *_je vais à la plage pour demain_).


----------



## jekoh

Ce raisonnement s'applique tout autant au verbe _finir _qu'au verbe _rendre_. Qu'est-ce qui justifie de traiter ces deux verbes différemment comme au message #4 ? Pourquoi pourrait-on _finir pour demain_ et pas _rendre pour demain_ ? Ça me semble exactement la même construction.


----------



## OLN

Ca m'embrouille 
Avec_ pour_, vous excluez ou non_ d'ici (à)_  ?
Quand j'entends  "J'ai un devoir à finir pour demain" (exemple d'ENELYC au n°4), je comprends "J'ai un devoir à finir *d'ici demain* parce que je dois le rendre *demain*". Je ne dirais pas non plus "parce que je dois le rendre _pour_ demain". Je crois comprendre que toi, Jekoh, tu trouves ça naturel.

A propos de prévision : _C'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain_ ( _C'est prévu pour... etc. ?_)
Grevisse :


> Dans une phrase comme: _Je les ai invités ce matin pour demain soir_, les deux indications de temps sont nettement distinctes, l'une concerne le moment où se place l'action exprimée par le verbe, et l'autre indique le moment où doit se dérouler une autre action qui est prévue. Lorsque le premier complément n'est pas exprimé, on veillera à garder la préposition du second (_à_, _pour_, selon les cas) :
> Nous nous sommes donné rendez-vous À aujourd'hui (A. LICHTENBERGER). - Les rendez-vous que les jeunes gens se donnent POUR cinq ou six heures du soir (GIRAUDOUX). - Je les ai invités POUR demain soir (BOURGET). - Je vous promets du beau temps POUR demain (Ac. 1935, s. v. promettre). - Il faudrait sans doute reporter le feu d'artifice prévu POUR le samedi soir (B. CLAVEL).


Ce n'est donc pas incorrect de dire _On m'a donné un devoir pour demain /_ _J'ai un devoir pour demain_, mais le choix d'insérer _pour _dans des phrases comme _J'ai promis de rendre/ Je dois rendre le devoir pour demain _est discutable. 
Ca semble correct pour certains, mais ne voyant pas ce que ça apporte et étant donné l'ambiguïté avec _d'ici à_,  je préfère m'abstenir.


----------



## itka

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Bezoard. 
"Je dois rendre mon devoir demain" --> l'action "rendre" aura lieu demain
Si je dis "je dois rendre mon devoir pour demain" --> je dois le rendre *aujourd'hui*, _pour_ demain. ? Je ne vois pas quelle serait la signification d'une telle phrase... pour moi, elle est totalement incorrecte. Il y a une sorte de télescopage temporel entre les deux idées.
Mais si j'emploie un verbe tel que "finir", la tournure est claire et possible :
"Je dois finir mon devoir [aujourd'hui, maintenant] pour [le rendre] demain" --> je dois finir mon devoir _aujourd'hui_, pour le rendre _demain_ au professeur.


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> Je n'ai pas dit que ce n'est pas correct,





itka said:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Bezoard.
> ... pour moi, elle est totalement incorrecte.






itka said:


> Mais si j'emploie un verbe tel que "finir", la tournure est claire et possible :
> "Je dois finir mon devoir [aujourd'hui, maintenant] pour [le rendre] demain" --> je dois finir mon devoir _aujourd'hui_, pour le rendre _demain_ au professeur.


Ce n'est pas du tout le sens de cette phrase, qui signifie simplement _"Je dois finir mon devoir d'ici demain", _sans qu'il soit question de le rendre, encore moins le lendemain spécifiquement.


----------



## jekoh

OLN said:


> Quand j'entends  "J'ai un devoir à finir pour demain" (exemple d'ENELYC au n°4), je comprends "J'ai un devoir à finir *d'ici demain* parce que je dois le rendre *demain*". Je ne dirais pas non plus "parce que je dois le rendre _pour_ demain". Je crois comprendre que toi, Jekoh, tu trouves ça naturel.


Non, pas plus que "_J'ai un devoir à finir *d'ici demain* parce que je dois le rendre *d'ici *_*demain*"...



OLN said:


> Ce n'est donc pas incorrect de dire _On m'a donné un devoir pour demain /_ _J'ai un devoir pour demain_, mais le choix d'insérer _pour _dans des phrases comme _J'ai promis de rendre/ Je dois rendre le devoir pour demain _est discutable.


On peut bien discuter tout ce qu'on veut, mais pourquoi serait-ce plus discutable avec _rendre_ qu'avec _finir_ ?


----------



## OLN

Si on exclut le sens "d'ici /avant demain" et que tu ne trouves pas non plus naturel de dire "Je dois rendre le devoir_ pour_ _demain_" à la place d_e demain_ tout court, on est d'accord !


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> pourquoi serait-ce plus discutable avec _rendre_ qu'avec _finir_ ?


On peut *finir* le devoir aujourd'hui ou demain tôt, mais dans le sens recherché, on ne peut le *rendre* au professeur que demain. De même, _pour_ peut s'utiliser avec le verbe _avoir_ étant donné que l'on *a* déjà aujourd'hui ce devoir (à faire pour demain).

Il faut à mon avis distinguer _avoir un devoir à rendre *pour* demain_, qui est boiteux, de _avoir un devoir *pour* demain_, qui est parfaitement correct. Dans ce second cas, _pour demain_ ne qualifie pas tant le verbe (_avoir_) que le nom (_devoir_). C'est d'ailleurs peut-être plus clair sans verbe : _un devoir pour demain_ signifie _un devoir à rendre demain, un devoir à faire pour demain_.

En bref, je dirais :
_J'ai un devoir *pour* demain.
J'ai un devoir à faire/finir *pour* demain.
J'ai un devoir à rendre demain._


----------



## jekoh

Je n'exclus pas le sens de "d'ici demain", qui n'est pas tout à fait synonyme de "avant demain" et je trouve parfaitement naturel de dire "Je dois rendre le devoir_ pour_ _demain_". Ce qui n'est pas naturel, c'est de répéter deux fois _pour_ ou _d'ici._



Maître Capello said:


> On peut *finir* le devoir aujourd'hui ou demain tôt, mais dans le sens recherché, on ne peut le *rendre* au professeur que demain.


Donc le désaccord porte sur le mot _demain_, et si c'est _pour vendredi_ alors ça marche, puisque dans ce cas on peut bien le rendre avant ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le désaccord porte sur l'emploi de la préposition _pour_ avec le verbe _rendre_. Qu'il s'agisse de _demain_ ou de _vendredi_ ne change rien à l'affaire.

_J'ai un devoir *pour* vendredi.
J'ai un devoir à faire/finir *pour* vendredi.
J'ai un devoir à rendre vendredi._

Dans tous ces exemples, le sens de _pour_ n'est pas le même que _d'ici_. Ce devoir doit être rendu *à* l'échéance plutôt que *avant* l'échéance, mais bien évidemment, pour pouvoir le rendre *à* l'échéance, il faut l'avoir fait *avant* l'échéance.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Non, le désaccord porte sur l'emploi de la préposition _pour_ avec le verbe _rendre_. Qu'il s'agisse de _demain_ ou de _vendredi_ ne change rien à l'affaire.


Bien sûr que ça change puisque votre argument est de dire que « on ne peut le *rendre* au professeur que demain ». Or si on est lundi et que c'est _à rendre pour vendredi_, on peut bien le rendre avant, par exemple le jeudi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, justement. C'est ce que j'ai essayé d'expliquer précédemment, apparemment sans succès. Quand on a un devoir à faire pour vendredi, on doit le rendre le vendredi et non avant. Encore une fois, _pour_ n'est pas interchangeable avec _d'ici_. Si vous voulez dire que vous pouvez rendre le devoir le vendredi au plus tard, vous devez dire _*d'ici* vendredi_ et non _*pour* vendredi_.

Dans le cas d'un devoir que l'on doit rendre le vendredi (et non pas avant), on peut dire : _J'ai un devoir à faire/finir *d'ici* vendredi. _Mais on ne peut pas dire : _J'ai un devoir à rendre *d'ici* vendredi._ Cette dernière phrase signifie en effet que l'on doit rendre le devoir au plus tard le vendredi, ce qui inclut les jours qui précèdent, par exemple le jeudi. La phrase avec _pour_ n'a pas ce sens-là.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Quand on a un devoir à faire pour vendredi, on doit le rendre le vendredi et non avant.


Vous dites ça comme si c'était incontestable, mais ce n'est que votre opinion, et c'est justement ce qui est contesté...

Quand quelque chose est _à rendre pour telle date au plus tard_, ou _pour telle date dernier délai_, il est bien évident qu'il est possible de le rendre avant. Est-ce que c'est ok pour vous dans ces cas-là, ou pas non plus ?



Maître Capello said:


> La phrase avec _pour_ n'a pas ce sens-là.


D'après vous. D'après moi, si.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsqu'un professeur donne un devoir *pour* vendredi, il ramasse les copies *le* vendredi et pas avant, non ?


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> pourquoi donc cette tournure serait-elle plus indéniablement correcte que l'autre ?
> 
> 
> Maître Capello said:
> 
> 
> 
> le désaccord porte sur l'emploi de la préposition _pour_ avec le verbe _rendre_.
Click to expand...

Le verbe "finir" peut impliquer une durée:


> finir
> *1.* Mener à terme (un travail), (en) conduire l'objet à son achèvement.
> *2.* Atteindre le terme d'un laps de temps donné, achever ce qui en constitue le contenu.


c'est pourquoi "_J'ai un devoir à faire/finir *pour* demain._" est correct.

Le verbe "rendre" désigne un moment précis


> rendre
> _Rendre un travail, un ouvrage._ Le remettre à la personne qui l'a commandé.


c'est pourquoi "_J'ai un devoir à rendre *pour* demain._" n'est pas correct.

Edit: cf #14


----------



## jekoh

Je ne vois pas d'où on tient qu'un  moment précis ne pourrait s'utiliser avec _pour_.  On en trouve un très grand nombre d'exemples du type _dossier à retourner pour le 30 septembre,_ ou _à rendre pour le vendredi 26 juin, _ou _à remettre pour le mercredi 29 avril 2020. _À moins qu'elle soit critiquée par quelque grammairien, cette tournure largement attestée est donc correcte.



Maître Capello said:


> Lorsqu'un professeur donne un devoir *pour* vendredi, il ramasse les copies *le* vendredi et pas avant, non ?


Non, pas forcément.


----------



## Locape

Si, désolée ! 'Un devoir à rendre vendredi' ou 'pour vendredi' veut dire qu'on ne peut pas le rendre avant. De toutes façons, ce serait assez compliqué pour les professeurs de récolter les devoirs de différentes classes tout au long de la semaine. Sinon, il sera précisé 'd'ici vendredi'.
Les exemples que tu donnes sont peut-être utilisés dans des formulaires, mais cela arrive qu'ils ne soient pas toujours corrects grammaticalement. Pour ma part, je lis plus souvent 'dossier à retourner le 30 septembre au plus tard' ou 'd'ici le 30 septembre'.


----------



## jekoh

Locape said:


> Si, désolée ! 'Un devoir à rendre vendredi' ou 'pour vendredi' veut dire qu'on ne peut pas le rendre avant. De toutes façons, ce serait assez compliqué pour les professeurs de récolter les devoirs de différentes classes tout au long de la semaine. Sinon, il sera précisé 'd'ici vendredi'.


Rien que sur le net on trouve facilement de nombreux exemples du type « _À rendre pour le 18 juin au plus tard en version papier dans mon casier de la salle des professeurs_ »...



Locape said:


> Les exemples que tu donnes sont peut-être utilisés dans des formulaires, mais cela arrive qu'ils ne soient pas toujours corrects grammaticalement. Pour ma part, je lis plus souvent 'dossier à retourner le 30 septembre au plus tard' ou 'd'ici le 30 septembre'.


Une tournure n'est pas incorrecte juste parce qu'une autre est plus courante.


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes, mais ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'un tour est répandu qu'il en est correct pour autant…

Dans ce genre d'exemples, la préposition _pour_ indique le *but*, la *destination*, la *finalité*. Si vous dites _Prenez une pomme *pour* demain_, vous voulez dire qu'il faut prendre une pomme (maintenant) afin d'en avoir une demain, tandis que _Prenez une pomme demain_ signifie que ce n'est que demain qu'il faut la prendre. Quant à _Prenez une pomme *d'ici* demain_, le sens est bien entendu qu'il faut prendre une pomme entre maintenant et demain, mais demain au plus tard. Ces trois phrases ont ainsi chacune un sens différent.

Dans l'exemple du devoir à rendre, c'est bien uniquement _demain_ (ou _vendredi_) qu'il faut le rendre. La préposition _pour_ ne convient ainsi pas après _rendre_. Il s'agit pour moi d'un télescopage entre _un devoir à rendre_ et _un devoir pour demain_.

Mais bon, je crois qu'il est inutile d'épiloguer étant donné que vous ne semblez pas vouloir entendre raison malgré les nombreux avis exprimés. Je vais donc en rester là.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Dans l'exemple du devoir à rendre, c'est bien uniquement _demain_ (ou _vendredi_) qu'il faut le rendre.


Non. J'ai déjà fourni des exemples qui montrent clairement que le sens recherché n'est pas nécessairement celui-là. Mais vous pouvez bien sur continuer à le nier contre toute évidence.



Maître Capello said:


> malgré les nombreux avis exprimés. Je vais donc en rester là.


C'est amusant comme argument : deux ou trois avis peu ou mal argumentés devraient suffire à convaincre, alors qu'on pourrait se contenter de balayer d'un revers de main les très nombreuses occurrences de l'expression ?


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a au moins eu des avis argumentés alors que vous n'en avez fourni aucun, vous contentant de noter qu'on trouve l'expression. Oui, bien sûr, les fautes (si c'est une faute) se trouvent couramment.


----------



## jekoh

Le fait que l'expression est largement attestée chez des gens réputés parler un français convenable (des professeurs) ne serait donc pas un argument ? C'est au contraire la raison principale qui fait qu'une tournure est correcte.

Considère-t-on que _"remettre ses conclusions pour la fin du troisime trimestre "_ serait une "faute" également ?


----------



## Bezoard

1) L'erreur de plusieurs ne devient pas nécessairement la vérité.
2) Vous comparez deux choses qui n'ont rien à voir._ Lundi, demain_ sont des expressions de temps qui s'emploient ordinairement sans préposition, _"la fin du troisième trimestre"_ ne peut pas s'employer sans préposition
_Il y aura une fête demain.
Il y aura une fête lundi.
Il y aura une fête à/pour la fin du troisième trimestre._
Mais j'arrête là la discussion pour ma part.


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> 2) Vous comparez deux choses qui n'ont rien à voir._ Lundi, demain_ sont des expressions de temps qui s'emploient ordinairement sans préposition, _"la fin du troisième trimestre"_ ne peut pas s'employer sans préposition


D'accord, disons alors "_remettre ses conclusions pour le vendredi 12 octobre 2018_". Ce serait une faute aussi dans ce cas là ?


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
J'ai lu ce fil hier et je suis resté dubitatif.
Ce matin j'écoutais la radio et j'entends Anne Roumanoff, l'humoriste, dire dans une imitation : "Papa ! Tu m'aides ? J'ai un devoir à rendre pour demain !" 

Non seulement, je le dis, je l'écris, ce qui peut être fautif, mais Anne Roumanoff le dit aussi...
Par acquis de conscience, j'ai fait une recherche dans ma boîte mail sur "rendre pour" et je trouve des dizaines d’occurrences en provenance de collègues (la majorité sont enseignants, mais pas de français ) qui parlent de dossiers, documents, notes, rapports *à rendre pour *demain, une date...

J'ai même une étudiante qui m'envoie un "dossier à rendre pour demain" la veille. Ce que j'ai accepté, même si c'était pour le lendemain 
D'ailleurs, un dossier à rendre pour demain, ne signifie pas que le dossier doit être rendu exactement le lendemain, mais entre aujourd'hui et demain. Je ne vais pas aller vérifier à quelle heure m'a été envoyé le document. 

Ceci ne vaut pas pour preuve, mes collègues étant majoritairement lorrains, c'est possiblement un régionalisme...

Bonne soirée


----------



## Locape

TitTornade said:


> Non seulement, je le dis, je l'écris, ce qui peut être fautif, mais Anne Roumanoff le dit aussi...
> Par acquis de conscience, j'ai fait une recherche dans ma boîte mail sur "rendre pour" et je trouve des dizaines d’occurrences en provenance de collègues (la majorité sont enseignants, mais pas de français ) qui parlent de dossiers, documents, notes, rapports *à rendre pour *demain, une date...


C'est amusant, parce que j'ai demandé à mon frère qui est prof de maths s'il lui arrivait de dire ça, il a répondu que oui, mais qu'il était possible que cette tournure soit fautive, car la prof de français de son collège ne le dit jamais ! Il y a pas mal de tournures qui ne sont pas forcément correctes grammaticalement, mais qui sont utilisées par beaucoup de monde et qui finissent par s'imposer. Sinon, je ne pense pas qu'Anne Roumanoff soit très à cheval sur la grammaire, ni les personnages qu'elle incarne.


----------



## Terio

jekoh said:


> Non, pas plus que "_J'ai un devoir à finir *d'ici demain* parce que je dois le rendre *d'ici *_*demain*"...
> 
> 
> On peut bien discuter tout ce qu'on veut, mais pourquoi serait-ce plus discutable avec _rendre_ qu'avec _finir_ ?


_J'ai un devoir à finir demain _signifie que c'est demain que je dois le finir. Ça suppose que je ne le finirai ni aujourd'hui, ni après-demain, ni plus tard, même si je peux le rendre dans une semaine ou dans un mois.

_J'ai un devoir à finir pour demain_ signifie que je dois le finir au plus tard demain. Je le finirai peut-être aujourd'hui, peut-être demain mai si je le finis après-demain, je ne respecterai pas le délai imparti.

_J'ai un devoir à rendre demain _implique une obligation à le rendre demain. Il se peut qu'il soit déjà fini depuis longtemps ou qu'il ne soit pas commencé.

En disant_ : J'ai un devoir à rendre pour demain_, à mon avis, la personne qui parle met une certaine emphase sur l'urgence de la situation, sur la brièveté du délai.  Mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une impression personnelle.


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Moi aussi, je suis tombé sur ce fil hier et j'ai été surpris par ce que j'ai lu.

Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui pourrait rendre fautive l'utilisation de "pour" pour indiquer l'échéance à laquelle un travail doit être rendu ou terminé. D'après mon dictionnaire, la préposition "pour" ne s'utilise pas uniquement pour indiquer la finalité mais aussi pour marquer "le terme dans la durée, dans le temps".   

À la fin de mes études, j'ai dû rédiger un mémoire que je devais rendre pour le 31 mai, si je me souviens bien. Il me semble que si on dit simplement "_je devais rendre mon mémoire le 31 mai_", cela signifie qu'il n'y avait qu'un seul jour pour le rendre: le 31 mai. Or, il était tout à fait possible de le rendre plus tôt si on parvenait à le terminer en avance.


----------



## ENELYC

A mon sens, si, quand il y a rendre "d'ici à (demain, la fin du trimestre, vendredi...), le pour s'entend, dans le sens "avant et au maximum le...", dans ce cas là, à titre personnel, il ne me dérange pas vu qu'il marque une idée d'objectif, personnellement c'est le pour dans le cas où c'est le seul jour possible, comme c'est souvent le cas.


Pour le côté "ponctuel" donc, mon raisonnement est proche des commentaires précédents, et je les rejoins, sans en être sûre à 100%, je ne suis pas linguiste, mais en effet, dans le sens grammatical, chez moi, ça tique...
Le "après" me paraît donner une forme d'antériorité au verbe qui le précède ainsi qu'un OBJECTIF (pour =~ en vue de) :
_Je rends mon devoir demain, je dois donc l*'avoir fini* demain_ (soit : pour demain) / or je ne dois pas "l'avoir rendu demain", puisque c'est demain que je le rends, pas avant. C'est en ce sens que ça me chiffonne, si je dois l'avoir rendu* pour* vendredi, c'est que je peux le rendre avant ça.

Dans le même sens que finir/rendre (un qui puisse s'inscrire dans la durée et un ponctuel), si j'utilise _réviser/passer_ (un examen)
Je dois réviser *pour *demain (ou vendredi qu'importe) / Je dois passer un examen pour demain
Ces deux verbes, me semble-t-il, se comportent comme finir et rendre, or je pense que personne n'utilisera jamais "je dois passer un examen pour demain", _[sauf dans le cas où l'examen se passerait vraiment "en vue" de demain, pour des tests complémentaires qui aurait lieu le lendemain par exemple (peu probable)]_

Dans l'un, il y a durée, dans l'autre ponctualité, je ne peux pas passer mon examen *pour* demain, à mon sens, le fonctionnement est le même _quand le devoir ne peut être rendu avant_, mais on a l'habitude de dire "à rendre pour demain", donc ça ne dérange pas... L'usage n'est pas une valeur sûre, loin s'en faut. On lit/entend souvent "après qu'il.elle soit", même dans des discours "officiels", même chez les journalistes, même chez les professeurs, or, c'est incorrect ! 

Je me garderais bien d'être affirmative, mais les arguments me paraissent faire sens... On peut débattre longtemps, on peut ne pas être d'accord, ici je pense qu'on arrivera pas aux mêmes conclusions, mais j'ai été très intéressée par les arguments échangés...


----------



## jekoh

ENELYC said:


> L'usage n'est pas une valeur sûre, loin s'en faut. On lit/entend souvent "après qu'il.elle soit", même dans des discours "officiels", même chez les journalistes, même chez les professeurs, or, c'est incorrect !


« Le cas reste controversé, mais ici, l’usage, ce tyran, impose sa loi; il faut bien se résigner, en dépit qu’on en ait, à admettre _après que_ avec le subjonctif, tant les exemples abondent » (Grevisse)

Si une tournure aussi controversée que _après que + subj._ finit par être validée par l'usage, alors que dire de celle qui nous occupe et qui, sauf erreur, n'est contestée nulle part sauf ici.


----------



## ENELYC

Prise en flagrant délit de mauvais exemple ! 
Certes, la langue évolue, les règles changent, mais je garde l'Académie Française comme référence, pour faire le meilleur usage possible de la langue, et sur ce point, elle conseille toujours un indicatif, et considère le subjonctif comme étant une erreur. Ce n'est pas parce que nénufar est accepté que je l'emploierais pour autant, et oui j'écris "boîte" et non "boite", je suis peut-être un peu réactionnaire dans le domaine... Cela dit, tu as raison de citer le Grevisse, l'emploi peut devenir une règle et je reviens (avec dépit comme tu le cites  ) sur le "_incorrecte_" pour "_pas des plus correctes_"  

Mais là n'est pas le sujet, et donc je n'irai pas plus loin sur ce fil de discussion, en te remerciant pour avoir pointé ce détail


----------



## itka

Bien sûr, on _entend_ souvent la phrase "J'ai un devoir à rendre _pour demain_" et tant qu'on l'_entend_, il n'y a pas de problème. Le souci, c'est de l'écrire ainsi ! 
Il suffit d'écrire "J'ai un devoir à rendre*,* [virgule] pour demain." Et c'est bien correct car là, c'est simplement l'ellipse d'une partie de la phrase : _"J'ai un devoir à rendre, _[il est]_ pour demain."_


----------



## TitTornade

J'ai trouvé une citation du type : "le document *à rendre pour hier* sera finalement *à rendre pour le 24 avril*" dans un échange de courriers électroniques.

Mes collègues sont capables de créer des tournures encore plus _compliquées_ et plus difficile à expliquer... Et je suis capable d'avoir l'idée de les chercher 

Si j'interprète : la durée (sous-entendue par le *pour*) entre le passage de la consigne et la date limite de retour du document (hier) étant écoulée, on prolonge pour les retardataires cette durée avec une nouvelle date limite. Le document peut être rendu à n'importe moment entre la date de la consigne et la date limite.



itka said:


> Bien sûr, on _entend_ souvent la phrase "J'ai un devoir à rendre _pour demain_" et tant qu'on l'_entend_, il n'y a pas de problème. Le souci, c'est de l'écrire ainsi !
> Il suffit d'écrire "J'ai un devoir à rendre*,* [virgule] pour demain." Et c'est bien correct car là, c'est simplement l'ellipse d'une partie de la phrase : _"J'ai un devoir à rendre, _[il est]_ pour demain."_




L'ellipse ne peut-elle pas se faire sans la virgule ?


----------



## itka

TitTornade said:


> L'ellipse ne peut-elle pas se faire sans la virgule ?


Pour moi, sans virgule, on tombe dans une sorte de communication "brouillée". Qu'est-ce qui est à faire aujourd'hui ? ou demain ? Ce n'est pas clair. Après, si on regarde uniquement la communication... pourquoi pas ? Du moment qu'on se comprend, c'est acceptable (grammatical) et, probablement, des francophones réussiront à se comprendre, avec ou sans virgule, mais je trouve dommage d'enseigner des phrases un peu "limites" à des apprenants à qui on risquera de reprocher ça comme une erreur.



> "le document *à rendre pour hier* sera finalement *à rendre pour le 24 avril*"


Dans cette phrase, je ne vois pas du tout l'utilité de "pour". Le document était à rendre *hier* et il sera finalement à rendre *le* 24 avril... La préposition n'apporte rien de plus et nuit à la clarté de la phrase. Enfin... c'est mon ressenti. Après, ça n'empêchera pas le monde de tourner si on modifie une phrase bien simple pour en faire quelque chose de plus verbeux...


----------



## jekoh

[…]



itka said:


> il sera finalement à rendre *le* 24 avril...


Non.


TitTornade said:


> un dossier à rendre pour demain, ne signifie pas que le dossier doit être rendu exactement le lendemain, mais entre aujourd'hui et demain. Je ne vais pas aller vérifier à quelle heure m'a été envoyé le document.


----------

